# 2 Shots At Can In 1.13 Seconds



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

its 1.13 seconds , a moderator please change


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Edited - and man you are good Bud! Flatband


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah nice and quick, amazing. BTW, you can change your subject yourself by going into edit and then hit full editor and that will allow
you to do what you wanted.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

[sup]That is much quicker than most folks can draw a gun and shoot two...great job[/sup]

[sup]Cheers,[/sup]

[sup]Sofreto[/sup]


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

ryan you are always amazing, videos you post is not for showing off, but just amazing stuff to let us know how high you can fly with dedication

my sincere respect my friend =D


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

amazing Ryan


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Edited - and man you are good Bud! Flatband


thanks gary !


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> ryan you are always amazing, videos you post is not for showing off, but just amazing stuff to let us know how high you can fly with dedication
> 
> my sincere respect my friend =D


thanks strike


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's FAST!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I will never get the hang of re-loading that quickly. Just cant do it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

You are the Finest Shooter on the Planet. Super Sure, Super Fast, Super Human.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Coming from Darrell the master himself, that is quite a compliment. Excelent shooting Bud.
Philly


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

that's insane fast!! AND you hit the can!?! right now i'm stuck between wanting to go practice and wanting to burn my shooters and never shoot again...
well, maybe not the second one so much, but holy smokes, you are awesome!!
thanks for sharing, man!!


----------

